# German Healthcare and Lupus



## kgtan (Oct 9, 2011)

Im currently being considered for a job that would require a lot of travel within the BENELUX countries with possible base in Munich.

I have some questions regarding seeing doctors specializing autoimmune disorders in Germany. From what I have read so far, as long as one is being hired by a German company, one is eligible to get onto the public health system.

My questions are:
1) I see a SLE (Systemic Lupus Erythematosus) specialist and go for blood and urine tests every 2-3 month in my home country, how easy is it to book appointment for consult and tests in Germany?
2) If I am being covered under the public insurance scheme, would these consults and tests be covered totally or would I need to fork out of pocket?

Thanks.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

kgtan said:


> Im currently being considered for a job that would require a lot of travel within the BENELUX countries with possible base in Munich.
> 
> I have some questions regarding seeing doctors specializing autoimmune disorders in Germany. From what I have read so far, as long as one is being hired by a German company, one is eligible to get onto the public health system.
> 
> ...


i would advise you to find a german lupus forum and ask your question there. you could also ask the health insurance companies (ex. Techniker, AOK, DAK, and so on), as coverage may vary from company to company.


----------

